# how do i take care of a hedgie



## LoverOfNature (Nov 16, 2017)

I want to buy a hedgie but I need to know the basics of taking care of hedgehogs. Any suggestions about sites I can check out? Thanks.


----------



## Ktb (Oct 20, 2017)

Check out every sticky in every forum on this site. It covers what you need to know.


----------



## OntheDepp (Nov 16, 2017)

LoverOfNature said:


> I want to buy a hedgie but I need to know the basics of taking care of hedgehogs. Any suggestions about sites I can check out? Thanks.


My nephew also wants one for her birthday. Do you think it will be a good idea?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There is no way for us to know if a hedgehog would be a good pet for him as we know nothing about him.


----------



## RainbowHedgy (Dec 24, 2017)

I think it depends on your nephew's lifestyle. I would keep in mind that they will have to care for their hedgehog later in the evening. If they go to bed early or are busy they won't be suitable. They also need to have some form of income or someone willing to pay for emergency vet funds and ongoing care costs. They will also need to understand that hedgehogs are not always cuddly animals. They also must research hedgehogs and make sure they can provide all the care that is necessary. Also, make sure your nephew doesn't want a hedgehog on impulse because hedgehogs can be a five-year commitment that deserves a good home.


----------



## Coller (Dec 19, 2017)

RainbowHedgy said:


> I think it depends on your nephew's lifestyle. I would keep in mind that they will have to care for their hedgehog later in the evening. If they go to bed early or are busy they won't be suitable. They also need to have some form of income or someone willing to pay for emergency vet funds and ongoing care costs. They will also need to understand that hedgehogs are not always cuddly animals. They also must research hedgehogs and make sure they can provide all the care that is necessary. Also, make sure your nephew doesn't want a hedgehog on impulse because hedgehogs can be a five-year commitment that deserves a good home.


All valid points, Rainbow. I'm also considering getting one. Are hedgies primarily nocturnal, or can they develop different habits?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs are nocturnal and trying to change their sleep patterns is very unhealthy for them.


----------

